# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Green Manor

## kilfou

Bon ça doit commencer à se voir et se savoir, mais j'aime ce que fait le scénariste Fabien Vehlmann. _IAN_ était la BD de la découverte, _Les Cinq Conteurs de Bagdad_ celle de la confirmation du talent de conteur justement, _Le Diable amoureux..._ montrait que la paire avec Duchazeau fonctionnait vraiment bien. _Les derniers jours d'un immortel_ confirmait son entrée dans mon panthéon personnel des scénaristes de BD. Et arrive _Green Manor_, en intégrale.

 Plantons rapidement le décor : Londres, fin du XIX° siècle. Raaah l'Angleterre victorienne, ses gentlemen à haut-de-forme et canne-épée, ses ladies sanglées dans des corsets et parées de mousseline et de crinolines. Ce smog pesant comme une chape de plomb sur les bas-quartiers, étouffant tout espoir et réveillant les mauvais penchants.
 Le Green Manor est un club très spécial puisqu'il accueille la lie de l'humanité : des lords ayant pour loisir le meutre, l'assassinat, l'éradication de leurs congénères. Mais attention, ils sont complètement différents de ces vulgaires qui tuent pour l'argent ou pour une femme. Oh non, eux tuent pour la Gloire, pour l'Art, parce qu'ils le peuvent. Et s'ils récupèrent l'argent ou l'amour, ce n'est qu'une heureuse coincidence et pas le but premier _of course._

 Cette intégrale reprend donc les 16 charmantes historiettes criminelles parues précédemment dans les trois tomes de la série. 16 courts récits de 6 à 8 pages en moyenne, riches en cynisme, en macabre, en ironie et en méchanceté gratuite. Un délice, tant Vehlmann arrive à varier les situations de meurtre, profitant admirablement du format court. On pense immédiatement à Maupassant pour la cruauté envers les personnages, et à Poe pour la complexité des enquêtes et pour le suspens qu'il arrive à instiller. On a vu pire comme références nan ?

 Au dessin, Denis Bodart croque avec facilité trognes patibulaires mais presque de lords sévères, salons cossus du grand monde et bouges mal famés des docks, dans un style à la croisée du réalisme et du gros-nez. Alliant rigueur pour les détails et exagérations pour l'expressivité, c'est un mélange subtil qui profite pleinement au récit.

 L'objet-livre est quant à lui à saluer avec un petit format ne gênant pas la lecture, une couverture granitée lui donnant un aspect vieilli et poussiéreux pile dans le ton de l'oeuvre, des pages de garde marbrées bien old-school et un marque-page. Et les vingt pages de croquis à la fin forment un bonus appréciable.
  Une série de belle qualité, imaginative et cruelle, dans un écrin à la hauteur. _Green Manor_, de Fabien Vehlmann et Denis Bodart, 3 tomes séparés ou l'intégrale de 160 pages à 35€, chez Dupuis
Voir la news (4 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Bobbin

Mes poils se sont hérissés, je pensais qu'un quatrième tome était sorti  :tired:  Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, il est temps de foncer, c'est du tout bon.

----------


## kilfou

Le 4 est en cours, rassure toi (cf le blog de Bodin).  ::):

----------


## boblecowboy

Et Bob le cowboy alors?
Inculte!

----------


## Blackogg

> Bon ça doit commencer à se voir et se savoir, mais j'aime ce que fait le scénariste Fabien Vehlmann. _IAN_ était la BD de la découverte, _Les Cinq Conteurs de Bagdad_ celle de la confirmation du talent de conteur justement


Vehlmann  :Bave: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...10&postcount=9

:aigri:  ::ninja:: 

Mais sinon, oui, Green Manor, c'est le bien, c'est drôle, acide, intelligent, et c'est mes années d'abonnement à Spirou qui me reviennent tout d'un coup  :Emo: .

Mon portefeuille ne m'avait pas mis au courant de cette intégrale, il ne te remercie pas  :tired: .

----------


## col vert

Sauvons Ms rowe. 15 graffons street? Facile, tous les enfants ont besoin de lait pour prendre conscience d'eux-même et de leur environnement.
Le meilleur moyen reste l'expression visuelle de ce que peut être la mort.
La plume contre l'épée.
Qui oserait jeter mary poppins du haut d'un pont? Et hop, un parapluie en plume de canard pour le dessinateur.
 :;):

----------


## Blacksad

Pour info c'est Bodart et pas Bodiart!

----------


## Starvey

Tu m'émeus.

----------


## Phileas

Moi aussi j'ai cru a la sortie du tome 4...

----------


## Warzlouf

Excellente série à mon goût : humour au vitriol, scénarios géniaux, dessin qui colel parfaitement au style et à l'époque. 

Pour la petite anecdote, c'est une des séries préférées d' Alain CHABAT qui s'y connaît (il adapte le Marsupilami en film après la réussite qu'est Astérix et il a scénarisé un album de Ranxerox de Liberatore).

----------


## JeP

Et quid du Marquis d'Anaon et (surtout) de Jolies Ténébres ! Oui ce Vehlmann est un très très bon scénariste de bédé, comme il en existe malheureusement trop peu en France.

----------


## col vert

> Et quid du Marquis d'Anaon et (surtout) de Jolies Ténébres ! Oui ce Vehlmann est un très très bon scénariste de bédé, comme il en existe malheureusement trop peu en France.


Je crois qu'ils sont partis du côté de la guadeloupe sur les terres du Marquis des han ana et peau de ban anne et (surtout) de jolly jumper.
 ::): 
Oui ce Volmann est un très très bon graphiste de mémé, comme il en existe malheureusement trop peu en France.

----------


## JeP

Heu... ouiii ?

----------


## col vert

Désolé. Il y avait star wars hier, j'ai pas pû m'empêcher de faire un petit jeux de mots adapté.

----------


## Dark Fread

Col vert, on ne doit pas vous le dire souvent mais j'aime très beaucoup ce que vous faisez.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Col vert, on ne doit pas vous le dire souvent mais j'aime très beaucoup ce que vous faisez.


Bien que ton propos ne soit guère épais, comme un roman de Tolstoï, je ne peux qu'approuver et coin-cointer de concert.

----------


## col vert

Ca me touche beaucul mais à la manière d'obelix, je dois dire qu'à ma décharge je suis tombé dedans quand j'étais petit.

----------

